# How long after a miscarriage will a hpt show negative?



## TtcMummy23

I found out i was pregnant 6days ago went for a scan 5days ago and found out im only 3 and a half weeks :) since then i have had dark brown discharge to dark red blood, with mild like period pains it was more than spotting but alot less than a period, so i was convinced i was having a miscarriage so i stayed bed bound devastated i woke up and took a hpt test which came back positive? Does anyone know how long it will take to come negative or am i being blessed by still being pregnant? Please respond x


----------



## Nina83

Did you go to your doctor to confirm a mc? I don't think you should only go by HPT right now, it could be either. It takes a while for HCG to come down, even if you are that early along, without US/blood test, it would be hard to know.


----------



## TtcMummy23

Nina83 said:


> Did you go to your doctor to confirm a mc? I don't think you should only go by HPT right now, it could be either. It takes a while for HCG to come down, even if you are that early along, without US/blood test, it would be hard to know.

They have booked me in for wednesday morning x


----------



## sfish

good luck hun same is happening to me im also booked in for a scan wed morn i have had 3 healthy pregnancys no bleeding and i havent had a miscarrige before im just over 5 weeks and i started bleeding wed i wore a pad but only changed for freshness reasons but it was like a period and period cramps was red blood but today i dont need a pad and only a bit of blood when i wipe so dont know what to think x


----------



## george83

I was 9 weeks when I mc and it took over two weeks for my tests to go back to negative, hoping you have good news though x x


----------



## Squishii

I miscarried at 7 weeks, but believe the pregnancy stopped developing before that. After the bleeding stopped (about 6 days) I took a test and it was negative.. but my hcg levels didn't get very high,only about 500 before they started going down. So it really depends how far a long you and how high your hcg levels are. Bleeding in early pregnancy can happen often with no real cause or reason, and still go on to have a healthy pregnancy. The real sign of miscarriage for me was passing clots. I hope everything with your pregnancy is fine and healthy though.


----------



## Cmnty3

I had a D&C almost 3 weeks ago after my loss. I had a beta done last Wednesday (2 weeks after D&C) and it was 144. I took a pregnancy test yesterday with FMU and it was only faintly positive (sensitivity proabably 25-50mIU/hCG). So I am guessing my beta today will probably close to nothing. Hope everything is fine with your scan. I bled off and on with my first pregnancy and I have a healthy 6 year old little girl. (((Hugs)))) and best wishes!!!!


----------



## Babygene

I would just like to know if someone had the same experience that I have now. I should have started with my periods on the 14 August but started on the 10 August. But from the start it was light to medium flow not like my previous monthly cycles. I did a test but was negative. Then on the 20 August I went to the doctor and he said that I had a miscarriage because I still had some spotting ( don't even have to use a tampon because it is only there when I wipe. I went home that evening and did a test again and the two stripes appeared with in 10 sec and they where dark stripes. I did the test again the next morning the same thing happened. He send me for a sonar but they could not see anything and concluded that it may be a miscarriage or a early pregnancy ( 5w3d ). I went for a blood test on the 24 August and he phoned me and said it is positive but I lost the baby it is a miscarriage. I still have the symptoms of being pregnant and I still have the spotting. So now I don't know what is going on because they said that the spotting should have stopped already. Some days it is there and some days not.


----------

